# Pictures of my baby!



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of our baby Beatrice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable......  :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The pic with the little girl in the swing is one of the most adorable things I have ever seen


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Unbelievable cute factor! I love her coloring. I, too, love them swinging together.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW that goat looks like she hates it there. Would you like me to come get her? :ROFL:

* ADORABLE.*


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*SO DARN CUTE  !*


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I love her coloring, she looks so cute and I know the kids are happy.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

HOW SWEET! 

Thank you for showing us!  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww! What pretty babies.....so sweet


----------



## flapjack47 (May 27, 2009)

very cute thanks for shareing


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh she is so cute and pretty! She looks like you could carry her around all day!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

ChestnutGrove said:


> Oh she is so cute and pretty! She looks like you could carry her around all day!


She loves to cuddle... She has been to two family reunions, and a church camp...oh and 4H tonight and when she has gotten tired she comes to me and wants to be picked up and she cuddles right in and goes to sleep...

Donna B


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww those pictures are great. Both the doe and little girl are just too adorable.


----------

